

Things you will not learn in a business management school - iktorn
http://blog.netguru.pl/post/6355557421/4-things-you-will-not-learn-in-a-business-management

======
ojacko
This article should be called "4 things you WILL LEARN in a business school."

Communication, networking, adaptation, and follow-up/through have been central
tenets of my business education. Having seen both sides of the coin (I have a
CS degree and I'm halfway through an MBA), I have to say, this is a very
typical and incorrect attitude towards to business education.

~~~
kubaf
probably title is bit too much provocative, but I am glad we agree on
importance of this things

------
sayemm
Here's a big one: decision-making

There are a lot of skills required in business (sales, marketing, leadership,
etc), but if you had to boil all of it down to one skillset, IMO it would be
good judgment and sound decision-making.

Because of that, all else being equal, I'll take a strong poker or bridge
player over an Ivy League MBA any day.

~~~
iktorn
Great addition. Maybe even: quick decision-making based on a limited amount of
information

~~~
lupatus
For quick decision-making based on limited information when your opponents may
be actively lying to you and colluding against you, see Diplomacy[1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diplomacy_(game)>

~~~
iktorn
<http://www.playdiplomacy.com/> :)

~~~
lupatus
gamesbyemail.com also has a nice diplomacy interface.

------
shaggyfrog
"It is therefore better to communicate too much than too little."

I can't disagree strongly enough about this. When you're on a team greater
than 2 or 3 people, using hyper-communication like this suggests would consume
the majority of your time. Instead of, you know, getting shit done.

It's not the _quantity_ of communication that's important as much as the
_quality_ of the information being communicated.

------
alabut
We're building an IMAP-based tool focused on solving #4 - "the power of
follow-up" - tracking which you're emails you're waiting on for replies:

<http://stacyplease.com>

There's other startups that do something similar, usually as a plugin for
outlook, gmail, or a particular browser.

------
michuk
Very good points, sounds obvious but I had to learn those based on my own
mistakes.

------
danneu
A list of the few things you do learn in biz school is an easier feat. I'll
start.

\- Gantt charts \- Dataflow diagrams

Did I miss anything?

~~~
michuk
UML, if you're lucky.

------
flaker
great compact list of basics everybody should know.

